# mk3 TTs or mk3 TT sline quattro ( 1st gen )



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry if old question, but there is logic. With arrival of the updated mk3 model, I'm guessing first gen mk3 will soon see slight drop in price, I'm just at point where I am tempted by the mk3 having nearly got over my initial dislike of the angular design and driver focused dash. I currently have a 2010 mk2 TTs roadster fully loaded which I've had for 5 years +, but like most the active ride is normally on standard, so an expensive extra button. 
Question is, mk3 TTs or mk3 TT sline quattro roadster with as many xtras as I can find ( 1st gen ) or await arrival of tweaked 2nd gen and put off buying for 12months. I do like the new non functioning 'apparantly' , air vent thingys.
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Depends whether you plan to keep the car for longer periods or not, aka.re-sale value. If you are asking purely out of design then I like the 1st gen. The new one is nice in front but those side vents at the back make it look like its trying to hard to be an R8 which is more funny than sexy.

As for the "new toys" and equipment, nothing major is going to get "updated". The only sweet new thing is that now 7-speed automatic.
Yes expect some price drops for 1st gen. But given how little they did to the "new gen" id say buy the 2nd hand one.
(Re-styling is almost never worth it).
Now a completely new model (Mk4), thats a different story.

Those are my 2 cents


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd wager you won't see a real term drop in the near future.
Cars have been out of production for a while and all but the RS dregs have dried up. So that gap will be extended until the facelift models hit used maybe 6-12 months old (in my view). Dealer demos will appear at 3-6 months but at silly unrealistic prices probably .

TTS has better and uprated parts, I'd always go with that.
MR in standard mode is not an expensive unused option, it's an active system and responds to the inputs. Yeah it gives you standard and firm ride options, regardless of if you use firm it's working all the time. The ride is significant better than standard non active variants.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I agree, whilst I expect it will have an impact, it'll be down the line. I also expect the new pricing to have some bearing on just how much prices are dressed. The figures being bandied about for a TTS Black Edition are significantly higher than pre face lift.

I suppose it's only really an issue if you want to buy or sell nearly new now.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry not getting any real views on tts vs tt sline, and seeing as I have had my mk2 TTs 5 years + i'm not too bothered about residuals, providing i don't get 'torn a new one' to start with.

Good point re. the 7 speed DSG
also price drop probably small, but might trigger a few 1st gen swap outs.

so ....

Is price difference worth it, as it was with mk2. 
Has anyone actually tried both models ? 
Is the ride better in mk3 sline on 19"/18" wheels so mag ride no so important ?
Is the exhaust note and 300+ bhp a no brainer ?
Do you regret not getting the TTs and if so why ?

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Good point re. the 7 speed DSG
> also price drop probably small, but might trigger a few 1st gen swap outs.
> Do you regret not getting the TTs and if so why ?
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Unlike many other members in here. I just have a regular TT 2.0 Quattro S-tronic Coupe 2015.
The reason why I couldn't get the TTS is because of the prices. MY limit was at 35.000 eur.

I dont regret choosing regular TT over TTS for a second. Simply because:
1. Mine was specked out with 100s of different features (the previous owner was Audi worker and got big discount when he bought it so he chose all the things that were on the catalogue basically) :lol:

2. I got Super Sport seats (same ones you get on the TTS), which look awesome and feel amazing!

3. Quattro is very nice in winter and generally gives the ride much more confidence. (I know that TTS has Quattro. I am stating that choosing regular TT with Quattro is also very good.)

4. The sound is very nice!! (First time I sat in the car in Germany and gave it a good step on the gas I thought that they misplaced the car and gave me one with 3.0 engine V6) and that was before I realised that you have Audi Drive to make the sound even sportier. The sound & engineering department should be commended for this!! (what Im trying to say is that people still turn heads when I drive because of the sound)

5. Visually they are very similar. (OK your average TT forum member can tell them apart from miles) but realistically speaking they look more similar than TT vs TTRS or even TTS vs TTRS. The visual factor is virtually the same. (its more the colour choice and rims that make the car stand out). TT Mk3 is a gorgeous car in any version really.

6. I thought that those 70HP would be nice. However then the reality set in pretty quickly: daily driving in urban environments (traffic stops, gridlocks), highway (speed cameras, interceptors, radars). Whats the point!? (I already have 5 speeding tickets and I didnt need 300HP for it). The regular Quattro TT is 5.2 0-60mph. Its still very quick.

Now for the DRIVING part. I cant tell because I haven't driven TTS but many magazines blame "dull driving feel & lack of excitement" to all TT models (except for TTRS). They said in EVO and What A Car something along the lines: "The driving is too sterile, no thrills or surprises (regular TT). And in TTS this is alleviated a bit but still not enough. All in all this car is more of a GT car and not a "real sport car".

So all in all TTS gives you a more sport feel I guess. But how much is debatable.

I know some people would like to burin me on a stake right now. But TTS is good if you can afford one (why not), otherwise there is very little gain between regular TT and TTS. (if the regular one is specked properly). Now TTRS thats a different story.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Pretty fair summary IMO. The TTS is the more desirable over the regular TT but if you can find one with a high enough specification (where someone else stood the depreciation) then fair enough. If you do go for a regular TT then you should look for Mag ride if you want big rims it makes quite a difference.

OP: I would suggest you drive both a regular TT and then a TTS to see if the difference in the drive is enough to cover the cost increase. Bear in mind the TTS has a better specification to start with.

Captainhero: I hate the way magazine describe cars as "too sterile", all modern cars are unless you spend big money and then the fun comes back due to paying more to remove stuff like the Porsche GT3 various editions etc They often contradict themselves as when occasionally a car comes along that is alive they slate it for being too much of a handful or over/under steery. Impossible to win but then they'd have nothing to write about :lol:


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

captainhero17 and phazer thanks for your replies, really helpful in many ways, although as phazer says the only way to tell is to drive both and decide if price difference is worth it, only prob is finding the TT in the right spec. TTs will have most stuff as standard.
I have a provisional test drive next week TT sline quattro with airscarf, nice seats, b&o plus other stuff around £25k so should give me a good idea if the cost to change is worth it. Thanks again for your input


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

The issue with these mags is they are not actually parting with their own money and just get to thrash a new car around a track or decent bit of road on a launch weekend. Even a fairly basic car nowadays can be entertaining and fun. For most its probably styling that will sway decisions more than sheer horse power or Nordschleife times. :roll:


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I've always liked the idea of getting a TTS but they seem a big jump up in price from the Quattro and not a huge performance gain.

I came from having an M135i which is a 4.9s 0-60 beast and aren't really missing the extra 90hp.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phazer said:


> Captainhero: I hate the way magazine describe cars as "too sterile", all modern cars are unless you spend big money and then the fun comes back due to paying more to remove stuff like the Porsche GT3 various editions etc They often contradict themselves as when occasionally a car comes along that is alive they slate it for being too much of a handful or over/under steery. Impossible to win but then they'd have nothing to write about :lol:


Hey, Im with you on this one!! Problem is that 99% of those car testers have driven cars their whole life. Driven cars that are worth +100K £. So ofc their opinion has been tainted and spoiled by much more exciting cars. (Like you said the Porsche GT3 etc).

I never listen to those types of critics. Everything else the magazine & reviewer says is a fair game. Just that subjective feeling carries zero weight for me like you. 

I have driven my brothers Porsche 911 Turbo and ofc after sitting back in to my TT I feel like Im driving a slow Ford Fiesta. :lol:

I guarantee you that 99% of the cars are fun if you can take them to a private track. And any car is dull as dishwater when driven between traffic lights. 



TTsdsgomg said:


> The issue with these mags is they are not actually parting with their own money and just get to thrash a new car around a track or decent bit of road on a launch weekend. Even a fairly basic car nowadays can be entertaining and fun. For most its probably styling that will sway decisions more than sheer horse power or Nordschleife times. :roll:


I agree 100% with you. And trust me MK3 has styling for days. It really looks like a car from a wrong century. (its the first one to implement the MMI touch on the driver screen. (before Audi decided that every model now has to have it. WE HAD IT FIRST!! DONT ACT LIKE THIS IS COOL! WE DID IT 5 YEARS BEFORE, ITS OLD NEWS FOR US PEASANTS!! :lol: )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MMI was just a victim of timing, the TT happened to be the car ready for release when the tech project was done.
The new version of MMI hit the A6/8 for the same reason and that version will start to filter into new cars on their release.

Sterile is a design choice Audi makes for these cars, like it or not.
Leaps of difference between sline and S, but you have to drive it...

Sline is for those that want looks over all else, S is performance to match the looks.
RS is meant to be no compromises


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi guys, first post and all that jazz...

Digging up this old thread as I'm in exactly the same position now on which to choose. I've made my mind up on a Mk3 TT as it seems to offer the best of both worlds in terms of being a sporty car but reliable/comfy cruiser.

Just I don't know whether to go S Line Quattro or TTS. I've found a TT with heated leather supersport seats and Tech & Comfort packs on a 16 plate with reasonable miles. And then there's a nice looking TTS on a 65 plate with more miles, but it's £3k extra. What do you actually get in the TTS over the TT S Line Quattro? A £500 remap will sort the power difference out. Is it just better brakes and the bespoke virtual dash?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

JoshB said:


> Is it just better brakes and the bespoke virtual dash?


Also bigger turbo, mechanically stronger engine and mag ride suspension.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

0-60 time is the least important thing about the S, the package is by the far the best offered from Audi across the range. The balance of extras and features vs price.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Pay the extra 3k


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys. Didn't realised the TTS came with mag ride as standard, that's a plus then.

Be interested to know what mechanicals are stronger on the engine... Any links anywhere?
To be honest I doubt I'll be super tuning the thing but seen that 400bhp is easily achievable in the TTS... that's tempting!


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

JoshB said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Didn't realised the TTS came with mag ride as standard, that's a plus then.
> 
> Be interested to know what mechanicals are stronger on the engine... Any links anywhere?


Here you go http://www.motorreviewer.com/engine.php?engine_id=119 (link courtesy of Hoggy )

Mag ride, as I understand, provides the option to soften the ride, may be useful with 20" rims if the roads are crap where you live. Perhaps someone who has it can comment but I haven't read anything positive about it and it wouldn't be a compelling reason to splurge an extra £3K IMO.

Personally I would go for the fresher better equipped car e.g., lower mileage, B/O audio etc.

Do you really need 400HP on a public road? 330HP is easily achievable with the TT Stage 1 Revo/APR tune, I think this is plenty 

The curse of always more!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

gAgNiCk said:


> Here you go http://www.motorreviewer.com/engine.php?engine_id=119 (link courtesy of Hoggy )


Great link - good to hear a Stage 1 doesn't reduce reliability. That's happening next month on my TTS, plus 034 ResX Delete, 12mm spacers all 'round and a Nano ceramic coat.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Of course it's going to reduce reliability if you push more power through the engine. Otherwise Audi would run the engines with the boost turned upto the max from the start. The engine is designed to run at a level for a duration of time, that's why the S has different components vs the base model.

None of this stuff is added for nothing,


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Of course it's going to reduce reliability if you push more power through the engine. Otherwise Audi would run the engines with the boost turned upto the max from the start.


Audi also have to distinguish between models, the specified performance levels are certainly influenced by marketing considerations. It is widely agreed that none of the models leave the factory tuned to their full potential and that Stage 1 tunes are safe with all components operating within their specified tolerance...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The only part that's true is yes they all could have more aggressive tunes or outputs, they don't because the engines are designed for both a performance AND reliability level to reduce warranty costs. Look at race engines, they have high outputs like they do because they just need to survive a few races.

If it was marketing Audi the masters of using the parts bin would certainly NOT go to the lengths of changing many of the engines internal components for the S, they'd just remap it and maybe change the turbo - but they don't, it's done for reliable operation. stage 1 does reduce the engines life/longevity, let's call it how it is..


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

gAgNiCk said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's going to reduce reliability if you push more power through the engine. Otherwise Audi would run the engines with the boost turned upto the max from the start.
> ...


I definitely remember the Golf GTi Edition 30 was purposely detuned to not compete with the S3 at the time.
I've also seen Ibiza Cupra's blow up 6 months after a "Stage 1"!

Thanks for all the replies folks, really good forum this.
I'm coming from a MK1 MX5... I've only test drove a 2.0 FWD so far and as nice as it was it was a tad un-involving. Hoping the extra grip of the Quattro raises the excitement level a touch?

Any good links on how the haldex works?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi do have Diesel engines that are 100% the same except the output. It's simply not the case this time and this would be over powering, not putting an identical output of an engine to that of another.

Some good explanations on YouTube, it's a clutch system but the Mk3 has better control of how/where that power is sent vs previous generations.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> stage 1 does reduce the engines life/longevity, let's call it how it is..


Driving any car hard reduces the engine life/longevity, that's why following strict maintenance and warm up / cool down routines is important. There are a small proportion of cars that will experience mechanical issues whether they have Stage 1 or not.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure, but the small number grows exponentially as you go past the design/longevity envelope for the engine. If you are not going to drive a car hard or at higher levels there's no point remapping it as you can't experience it....

Sline engine is NOT a detuned S engine, they have significant differences to both produce the power and maintain same reliability levels.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Sline engine is NOT a detuned S engine, they have significant differences to both produce the power and maintain same reliability levels.


Whilst I agree with everything you are saying, it *IS* difficult to quantify this reduction in reliability to the extent that I'm not sure it's even worth worrying about...


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

gAgNiCk said:


> Whilst I agree with everything you are saying, it *IS* difficult to quantify this reduction in reliability to the extent that I'm not sure it's even worth worrying about...


Agreed - Audi are only really interested in warranty terms for 3 years or 60k miles. That's a pretty small part of an engines life - they do have to protect themselves from raggers, but if you've taken care, serviced it properly, let it warm up, then I think a Stage 1 isn't going to materially change its reliability, as does the article.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

2 of the 4 guys (maybe there's a 5th but can't find it) who've had remaps have had failures and they might disagree with the claims of someone pimping their service.. just saying.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> 2 of the 4 guys (maybe there's a 5th but can't find it) who've had remaps have had failures and they might disagree with the claims of someone pimping their service.. just saying.


Given the number of folks with ECU mods out there, a sample of four is not statistically significant and it certainly doesn't validate a hypothesis that 50% of vehicles with ECU mods suffer mechanical failure...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't think you'll have much to worry about with an stg1 ecu tune.

Just make sure you can afford to fix it if the worst should happen


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

gAgNiCk said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 2 of the 4 guys (maybe there's a 5th but can't find it) who've had remaps have had failures and they might disagree with the claims of someone pimping their service.. just saying.
> ...


I'm not hypothesising a 50% failure rate, i'm simply being factual based on this board only.
You (nor anyone else here) neither have access to the data of Audi or the tuners to approximate any rate of failure, be that related or unrelated to a remap. Nor do you have access to any manufactures engineering study to look or estimate impact. Marketing is marketing..

Clearly any gain is proportional to each different physical engine in the range based on those internal differences, 250 goes to 300, 300 goes to 365 and 400 goes 480


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> You (nor anyone else here) neither have access to the data of Audi or the tuners to approximate any rate of failure, be that related or unrelated to a remap. Nor do you have access to any manufactures engineering study to look or estimate impact. Marketing is marketing..
> 
> Clearly any gain is proportional to each different physical engine in the range based on those internal differences, 250 goes to 300, 300 goes to 365 and 400 goes 480


Thanks for stating the obvious mate  Just to add, you spout a lot of personal opinions as if they are fundamental truths backed up with empirical data which clearly they are not.

You are of course entitled to your opinion


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I went to the same emporium on factual data as you, it's a good book.

So to summarise the factual parts, you have only an opinion to spout, no real facts. Just saying,... obviously. Sline is not a detuned S, the hardware differences exist for engineering reasons ie reliably and performance to maintain the design goals of the engine - whatever VW deemed them to be.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

JoshB said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


You could argue that the 4WD actually makes it _less_ involving. Ultra safe and stable, even in the very wet.
Depends on your own definition of subjective terms like 'involving' and 'exciting'..
For me, my ep3 civic type R was in many ways far more fun to drive than the Golf R and TTS I have owned subsequently - and it "only" had FWD, no turbo and 100 hp less. However, the suspension was stiff as hell and this was a bit of a issue on longish journeys. Unless you are just wanting a change or a bit more internal space, I'm surprised you haven't looked at a new MX5 RF..


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> I went to the same emporium on factual data as you, it's a good book.
> 
> So to summarise the factual parts, you have only an opinion to spout, no real facts. Just saying,... obviously. Sline is not a detuned S, the hardware differences exist for engineering reasons ie reliably and performance to maintain the design goals of the engine - whatever VW deemed them to be.


Thanks for that, much more entertaining second time round


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No problem, I'm just here to correct your mis-facts.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> No problem, I'm just here to correct your mis-facts.


Thanks again for all of your help correcting the 'mis-facts'


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

More than welcome, it's a pleasure and a joy.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> More than welcome, it's a pleasure and a joy.


P.S. If you ever need help with your misspelling you only need to ask


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sometimes with all the travel and fun as i travel the world its hard after a drink or two, so this seems like a fair trade to me..

I'll keep you correct and true on the technical aspects of either cars or technology in general and you can edit my posts. Thanks, appreciate that. Anything you need schooling on i'm here for you buddy.


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

Blade Runner said:


> You could argue that the 4WD actually makes it _less_ involving. Ultra safe and stable, even in the very wet.
> Depends on your own definition of subjective terms like 'involving' and 'exciting'..
> For me, my ep3 civic type R was in many ways far more fun to drive than the Golf R and TTS I have owned subsequently - and it "only" had FWD, no turbo and 100 hp less. However, the suspension was stiff as hell and this was a bit of a issue on longish journeys. Unless you are just wanting a change or a bit more internal space, I'm surprised you haven't looked at a new MX5 RF..


It's becoming hard parting with my MK1 to be honest but I'm coming off a company car scheme and I a) don't really want to add the miles the Mazda (it's a second car, only done 60k) and b) can't use it to do a 500 mile round trip to London when I get called there...

Test drove a Mk4 MX5 and after 5 mins just didn't get it. Not totally sold on the looks and it just doesn't drive right... daft as it sounds it just drives cheap.

Looked at a Subaru BRZ as well but the interior is just awful.

TT ticks a lot of boxes. I've had a MK7 Golf GTi previously and used to enjoy that.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Sometimes with all the travel and fun as i travel the world its hard after a drink or two, so this seems like a fair trade to me..
> 
> I'll keep you correct and true on the technical aspects of either cars or technology in general and you can edit my posts. Thanks, appreciate that. Anything you need schooling on i'm here for you buddy.


I didn't realise you were an expert in either cars or technology, otherwise I would've paid more credence to your Avon tyre recommendation, double drat!

I really appreciate your prompt replies considering the jet lag etc


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes give him credit, it's not easy being an air hostess.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You could get the mods to check the posting IPs, you would see last week was LA and Las Vegas. You'll see now is a London airport and later today will be Germany and next week being Barcelona... Sorry to completely destroy your tantrum and hypotheses. If you need my movements prior to last week just ask... happy to keep correcting you, you clearly struggle on every level.

On the tyres, I said noise level only and where they are made. I even said none of you track so what are you comparing when you say handling.. I also said a new tyre will always be better than an old tyre... all technically correct. This correcting you is getting a full time job.!!

I do hold a commercial license, but I'm not employed as a pilot anymore nor am I cabin crew.


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> You could get the mods to check the posting IPs, you would see last week was LA and Las Vegas. You'll see now is a London airport and later today will be Germany and next week being Barcelona... Sorry to completely destroy your tantrum and hypotheses. If you need my movements prior to last week just ask... happy to keep correcting you, you clearly struggle on every level.
> 
> On the tyres, I said noise level only and where they are made. I even said none of you track so what are you comparing when you say handling.. I also said a new tyre will always be better than an old tyre... all technically correct. This correcting you is getting a full time job.!!
> 
> I do hold a commercial license, but I'm not employed as a pilot anymore nor am I cabin crew.


Who gives a f**k? What has this got to do with the differences between a TT and TTS? If you're flying round the world 24/7 when do you get to drive a car?

Anyway, back to the question in point... I found out today that the TTS has a soft leather gear stick and steering wheel vs the S Line's perforated leather. And it does make it feel that bit more special. After test driving the TTS I wasn't as impressed as I thought I would be, definitely faster than a FWD S Line but not by much. Although admittedly I didn't push it...
But it did 'feel' more special and it comes with a lot more kit as standard that they don't tell you about (both parking sensors).
Think my minds made up...


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

JoshB said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You could get the mods to check the posting IPs, you would see last week was LA and Las Vegas. You'll see now is a London airport and later today will be Germany and next week being Barcelona... Sorry to completely destroy your tantrum and hypotheses. If you need my movements prior to last week just ask... happy to keep correcting you, you clearly struggle on every level.
> ...


When you say "both" (parking sensors), do you mean front and rear?
When I bought my TTS (spring 2018) 'Parking system plus' (i.e. front and rear) was an option. I think only the front ones were standard, so check any car you are looking at. The rear ones have 'saved me' a few times, so well worth it. Reversing in an TT can be an issue, especially in the rain when you have no rear windscreen wiper. I have also got to depend on the rear camera quite a bit, which was also an option. I wouldn't say essential, but definitely useful.

As you say, you wont feel that much performance difference unless you push it. The basic mk3 TT is a pretty quick car after all, especially if you are coming from a fairly old MX5..


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> I think only the front ones were standard, so check any car you are looking at.
> 
> As you say, you wont feel that much performance difference unless you push it.


I thought only the rear sensors were standard? I kinda regret not getting the reversing camera for those dark wet winter nights for the reasons outlined. As for performance, driving within legal limits you won't notice that much difference. However, the IS38 really comes into it's own once you start flouting the law 

Worth emphasising that if you are interested in listening to music, the B&O option is a must. I found the Audi Sound Sytem to be pretty dire in comparison.

Whatever you choose I'm sure you'll have fun driving it!


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

The TTS comes with parking sensors all round from 2016 as far as I can tell.
And they all appear to come with foldy wing mirrors, whether thats standard or not though I don't know.

Thanks all for the advice. I'm going on holiday on the 12th, hopefully I'll be a TT owner when I come back!


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

JoshB said:


> The TTS comes with parking sensors all round from 2016 as far as I can tell.


Not true. In fact they're more rare than they are common from what I've seen.


----------



## tt_al (Jan 29, 2015)

I currently have a 2015 Mk3 TT sline Quattro, with the sound and comfort pack. I am now at the end of my PCP deal, and looking at buying a 2018 TTS with the tech pack, sound and comfort pack and the red calipers. My question is, is it worth changing to another PCP deal for this car. I love driving my car, but as mentioned my PCP deal is ending very soon and I am deciding if its worth changing to the TTS above, as the road tax will be £465, the tyres will be dearer for the 20" rims, I presume the insurance/servicing will be dearer aswell. [smiley=book2.gif]

Are they both the same MPG?

Has anybody here went from the TT Sline Quatttro 1st gen to the TTS 1st gen, is it worth it? :?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

JoshB said:


> The TTS comes with parking sensors all round from 2016 as far as I can tell.
> And they all appear to come with foldy wing mirrors, whether thats standard or not though I don't know.
> 
> Thanks all for the advice. I'm going on holiday on the 12th, hopefully I'll be a TT owner when I come back!


Another disappointment for you Josh, I'm afraid. The folding door mirrors (they fold in automatically when you lock the car) were not standard either. I checked my 2018 order and they were a £233 option. I think that was the one I found most annoying. How can something so basic be an option on such an expensive car? But that's Audi for you. Or was? I have noticed over the last 6 months that Audi now seem to be including a lot more tech in their new (expensive) cars than previously. The new A6 for example. Maybe they are finally responding to the competition?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

To advise on standard options you need to mention the MY. Rear parking was part of comfort and sound WB3 9VS pack.

On early models rear parking could be had separately 7X1, parking plus which is front and back and visual 7X2 parking plus with park assist was 7X3,


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I would guess that a PCP deal on a one year old car would not be much cheaper than a PCP on a new car because of the sales incentives from Audi on the new car.


----------



## rm0rgan (Sep 14, 2019)

cliveju said:


> I would guess that a PCP deal on a one year old car would not be much cheaper than a PCP on a new car because of the sales incentives from Audi on the new car.


I'd wager PCP on a one year old car would be more...Finance APR will not be anywhere near as favourable.


----------

